# Uplift on a flat roof addition, open, and braced (location hawaii).



## WilDV (Apr 8, 2012)

When calculating for the uplift load, do you take into consideration the weight of the roof? I'm not sure if I should subtract the weight to the uplift load. Should I not take the roofs weight into account to maximize the uplift?

I think I was looking at Alan Williams book and he subtracted the weight.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 8, 2012)

For uplift, when using ASD, you should use 0.6D+W for your load combination.


----------

